# Bob Sikes



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

Got to Sikes at daylight. Plenty of bait although on the small side. I got a couple rods rigged up and freelined some LY's. I caught 2 Spanish back to back by 6:30 and that was it.


----------



## Deep South (Oct 8, 2007)

At least you got out. Nice spanish.


----------



## ACTIONJACKSON (May 6, 2010)

nice to know they are still out there


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Man them look like euros. Nice


----------



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

ACTIONJACKSON said:


> nice to know they are still out there


 I was beginning to wonder myself. But they are finally here and hungry.I went back out this morning for a couple hours and got 10 more.


----------



## t65k3 (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice, they look fatttttt......


----------

